# Metro Park Sathorn - Thonburi Area



## Anna6124 (May 17, 2010)

Hey everyone, 

I've been looking for an apartment to rent in Bangkok and have come across the Metro Park Sathorn complex which looks nice and reasonably priced but I was wondering if anyone has had any experience of living in that bulding or in the Thonburi area in general? Thanks, 

Anna


----------



## swissmariner (May 21, 2010)

*Metro Park Sathorn (is not actually Sathorn)*

i live there and it is a very good place. well looked after, great pool. close to the city, but quiet. the only obstacle, actually two, are: for the city you have to cross Taksin Bridge with all its traffic and only little 7/11 shop on the compound.
Plus: has bus for 20 Baht every hour to bring you to BTS station. 
can recommend it.


----------

